# 3D Shoot @ 4 Seasons in Opelousas, La.



## dane st. cyr (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Folks ,
Thanks to all that came out on Sept 5th, We had a great time and it was a good Shoot. The competition was great. the scores were very close.

We have another Shoot Sept !6th @ our range.

We are located approx 2 to 3 miles north of Opelousas off of hwy 182. 
From I -49 take exit 23 and turn left (west) , travel to first light , turn left @ light(south), travel about 1 1/2 miles and you will see dollar store on your right, turn right , we are the first driveway on the left.

For more info contact Dane @ 337-344-0469.

thanks to all


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Will you let me come back after my 173?


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Is It September Already In Louisiana???!


----------



## dane st. cyr (Feb 7, 2007)

*September in La*

Huntin season never ends no matter the month.  Waht part of Texas are u in ? I spend alot of time all over Texas.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Davik said:


> Is It September Already In Louisiana???!


We are a little more advanced than people think :wink:


----------



## mudder (Jun 24, 2007)

what is the date and time of the next shoot?
do you have a "I've never been to a 3D shoot before" class?
we are only about an hour or so north of yall
just the other side of alex. from you


----------



## rapture05 (Oct 5, 2005)

*also*

I am just about 35 min south of you. Would love to start shooting there!! Is there a club to going???


----------



## dane st. cyr (Feb 7, 2007)

*4 seasons*

Hey bud we have a nice little club goin. give me a call @ 337-344-0469


----------

